# Nvidia Optimus fatal error no screens found

## mirko28

I have installed nvidia-drivers and mode setting. These are error logs:

https://bpaste.net/show/57ebe18a65d0

https://bpaste.net/show/45bc8a632ec7

https://bpaste.net/show/0a5b25cf4e55

https://bpaste.net/show/a5e78b46e514

When I run startx the first output line is 

```

xauth: file /root/.serverauth.16761 does not exist

```

Then it continues however till another error, this one is x specific:

```

Fatal server error:

(EE) no screens found (EE)

```

Here's xorg log file:

https://bpaste.net/show/ddb7d018ecaf

GPU model

```

$ lspci -nn | grep '\[03'

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller [8086:0166] (rev 09)

01:00.0 3D controller [0302]: NVIDIA Corporation GF117M [GeForce 610M/710M/820M / GT 620M/625M/630M/720M] [10de:1140] (rev a1)

```

It's GF 710M in fact.

Thanks, if you need something more let me know.

.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

is this a hybrid box?

afaik you need to get the intel card to work again and than the nvidia one. as it goes through the intel card...

did you check gentoo wiki for a general guide regarding your hardware?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mirko28,

```
 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-352.21::gentoo failed (setup phase):

 [31;01m*[0m   Kernel sources need compiling first
```

This error says the the nvida-drivers tried to build against you kernel and failed.

Did you fix this, if not you don't yet have nvidia-drivers installed.

----------

## mirko28

 *tw04l124 wrote:*   

> is this a hybrid box?
> 
> afaik you need to get the intel card to work again and than the nvidia one. as it goes through the intel card...
> 
> did you check gentoo wiki for a general guide regarding your hardware?

 

No I didn't. Is my xorg.conf ok?

----------

## mirko28

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> mirko28,
> 
> ```
>  [31;01m*[0m ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-352.21::gentoo failed (setup phase):
> 
> ...

 

I have fixed that later, so yes I have it properly installed.

----------

## mirko28

 *tw04l124 wrote:*   

> is this a hybrid box?
> 
> afaik you need to get the intel card to work again and than the nvidia one. as it goes through the intel card...
> 
> did you check gentoo wiki for a general guide regarding your hardware?

 

I'm following this https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVIDIA_Driver_with_Optimus_Laptops , but I can't find this intel kernel options in genkernel menu.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mirko28,

The kernel has changed.  You need the Intel support under AGP or DRM ... maybe both.

There is no modeswitching option any more.

----------

